# Enterocutaneous fistula closure ??



## Sandi (Sep 3, 2011)

One of our doctors recently performed single balloon enteroscopy w/closure of an enterocutaneous fistula using metallic clips,BICAP electrocautery and fibrin glue per op report. Any suggestions on correct CPT to use?


----------

